# Any new trail cam pics this year?



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Anyone have pics of the bucks caught in the cams this year? I remember last year I think we had quite a few cool ones....

Ryan


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

[siteimg]4786[/siteimg]


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Same buck as image above...just a year earlier

[siteimg]2146[/siteimg]


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

what kind of animal do those eyes belong to that are behind that deer


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

yeah I know....Its all corn behind him and there isn't a road for a long ways....think its a bigger buck?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

hopefully a bigger one? :lol:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Some bucks to keep in mind for sharp sticks season :beer:

[siteimg]4790[/siteimg]

[siteimg]4789[/siteimg]

[siteimg]4788[/siteimg]

[siteimg]4787[/siteimg]


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

COOL Pic's.

THe big "eyes" on the Mayville Buck is a power line.. :lol:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

no power lines out there...corn and beans...I think it's gotta be a glitch in the camera


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

[siteimg]4793[/siteimg]


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Adam if you need any help with the deer heard let me know I got a bow and a truck and willing to travel.

Since you are up by langdon do you know any of the Holeman girls. I most likely spelled the last name wrong. But I know Buzzy is there dad.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

nice deer fisk...all pics are during shooting light too. outlook looks good for you.

kase


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

It don't matter Fisky will miss them anyway, right fisk? We better still be on for our bet, lol. Fisk, just so you know, this is Shawn From Edmore, lol. Laters, and good luck. Its gonna take more then that this year, lol. Laters man.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

hey sota man, you must be talking about Kelly, Kim, and Kristy, they are my next door neighbors in edmore. Talk to you laters. Fisk, give me a call, I am going to be in fargo in a couple weeks. Laters.


----------



## ggwash21 (Apr 30, 2005)

Tony Turner said:


> what kind of animal do those eyes belong to that are behind that deer


its the glare off the camera lens, had this happen last yr to ours. then a week later we figure some young punks came across the camera and stole the thing.... If i find them i'll be throwin arrows at them LOL
my 2cents


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

HonkerExpress said:


> hey sota man, you must be talking about Kelly, Kim, and Kristy, they are my next door neighbors in edmore. Talk to you laters. Fisk, give me a call, I am going to be in fargo in a couple weeks. Laters.


Those are the ones.. Are they friends of yours? Kristy married a really good friend of mine.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Kim is quite a bit older then I am, Kristy graduated with my sister and Kelly is a couple years youner then I am. I am pretty good friends with Buzzy, he was a really good friend of my dad. I see buzzy almost every weekend. Tell kristy that shawn anderson says hi. Laters.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Say hi to buzzy for me. And I will pass the message on


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Who should I say is saying hi to buzzy? I don't know if he will know you as sotaman will he? Talk to you laters.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry I bet you are right tell him adams friend from minot go by the name of Trent.. How is he doing after his run in with a deer. I saw him a couple of months after the wreck and have not talked to him since.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

He is doing great, he just bought himself a new toy, he bought a corvette, lol. He is doing great and remembers everything. Glad to see he came out of it ok. I will make sure to tell him you say hi the next time I run into him. Laters.


----------

